# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  AM  PLL

## cristos68

Που μπορω να βρω σχεδιο για PLL στην μπαντα των AM?    [img]images/smiles/converted/help.gif[/img]

----------


## leosedf

Βεβαίως και με PIC κιολας. το θεμα ειναι οτι βαριεμαι να κανω Upload sto server μου τωρα ισως αν ο Groov Παρει τα αρχεια και τα βαλει στο site.

----------


## gRooV

Στειλε ρε συ οτι θες admin@hlektronika.gr
Πρεπει να με ρωτησεις πρωτα??  [img]images/smiles/converted/hihi.gif[/img]

----------


## leosedf

Α...
καλά. θα στείλω κάποια στιγμη όταν πάω σπίτι  [img]images/smiles/converted/bounce.gif[/img]

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

...

----------


## leosedf

Λοιπόν. Εδώ είναι το ΑΜ PLL απο 500 εως 1800 KHz
Τον PIC μπορείτε να τον παραγγείλετε προγραμματισμένο απο εμένα     [img]images/smiles/icon_biggrin.gif[/img]     

1 
2
3

[ 16. Απριλίου 2004, 18:58: Το μήνυμα επεξεργάστηκε από τον/την: gRooV ]

----------


## gRooV

Ωραίο φαίνεται!! Δουλεύει? Είναι δοκιμασμένο? Βρες ρε συ και κανά μικρό πομπουδάκι να το συνδέσουμε!   [img]images/smiles/icon_razz.gif[/img]

----------


## leosedf

Ότι έτοιμο βρήκα ήταν με κρυστάλλους, κοιτάξτε όμως εδώ  http://homepage.ntlworld.com/henry01...ransmitter.htm 

MC1496

----------


## leosedf

Εάν κάποιος ξέρει πού να βάλει ήχο σε αυτό το κύκλωμα... Να θυμάστε οτι είναι ΑΜ...

----------


## 234

</font><blockquote><font size="1" face="Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif">παράθεση:</font><hr /><font size="2" face="Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif">Originally posted by leosedf:
* Ότι έτοιμο βρήκα ήταν με κρυστάλλους, κοιτάξτε όμως εδώ   http://homepage.ntlworld.com/henry01...ransmitter.htm 

MC1496* </font><hr /></blockquote><font size="2" face="Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif">Κοιτάξτε και εδώ: http://www.freddospage.nl

----------


## leosedf

Πολύ καλο site. ο ταλαντωτής MW είναι η εικόνα που βρίσκεται πάνω. Κατασκεύασα το Link με τον 16F877 δέν δουλεψε με τίποτα. και μου κόστισε 200 ευρώ περίπου

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Μια παρα πολυ απλη τροποποιηση!!!

(δεν ξερω αν δουλευει!)

----------


## leosedf

Τί τρανζίστορ είναι ακριβώς? BC547?

----------


## electron

Το πιο πιθανό είναι αυτό συνάδελφε,δεν νομίζω να χρειάζεται κάτι μεγαλύτερο.

----------


## 234

</font><blockquote><font size="1" face="Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif">παράθεση:</font><hr /><font size="2" face="Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif">Originally posted by cristos68:
* Που μπορω να βρω σχεδιο για PLL στην μπαντα των AM?     [img]images/smiles/converted/help.gif[/img] * </font><hr /></blockquote><font size="2" face="Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif">κοιταξε και εδω : http://www.electronicsinfoline.com/CB/39/2
http://www.pcs-electronics.com/en/gu...AMTransmitters

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

</font><blockquote><font size="1" face="Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif">παράθεση:</font><hr /><font size="2" face="Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif">Originally posted by leosedf:
* Τί τρανζίστορ είναι ακριβώς? BC547?* </font><hr /></blockquote><font size="2" face="Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif">Μπορεις να βαλεις και το 2Ν2222

----------


## leosedf

Α ωραία. Να το δοκιμάσω

----------


## electron

To 2N2222 δεν είναι rf τρανζίστορ;Μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις και για τον ήχο;Περίεργο μου φένεται.

----------


## electron

Ως γνωστόν όλα τα τρανζίστορ έχουν ένα παράθυρο (bandwidth)στο οποίο δίνουν τη μέγιστη απολαβή,αν κάποιος επιλέξει ένα rf τρανζίστορ για να ενισχύσει ή να οδηγίσει τις κατά πολύ χαμηλές ακουστικές συχνότητες τότε η απολαβή θα είναι ανύπαρχτη οπότε και πάλι δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς θα κάνει δουλειά το 2Ν2222.Αν κάποιος μπορεί να μας εξηγίσει πως γίνεται αυτό  [img]images/smiles/icon_confused.gif[/img]

----------


## leosedf

Το 2222 απ ότι θυμάμαι μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για ταλάντωση σε FM. Νομίζω ο πομπός 4W της smart kit το έχει.

----------


## electron

Σωστά leosedf το 2N2222 ή το 2N2219 δουλεύουν ως ταλαντωτές για τον πομπό που ανέφερες γι'αυτό και απόρισα με την χρήση του για ακουστικές συχνότητες

----------


## leosedf

Electron μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και για την διαμόρφωση εδω πέρα

----------


## gRooV

Το 2Ν2222 νομίζω μπορεί να διαμορφώσει παράλληλα και την ραδιοσυχνότητα. Το θέμα είναι κατά πόσο είναι σωστή η συνδεσμολογία!!   [img]images/smiles/icon_confused.gif[/img]  Κάποιο άλλο κύκλωμα?

----------


## electron

Το θέμα όμως είναι ότι όπως χρησιμοποιεί εδώ το 2222 το έχει καθαρά για οδήγιση του audio και όχι σαν ταλαντωτή που του ρίχνεις παράλληλα και την διαμόρφωση,άλλο το ένα και άλλο το άλλο.

----------


## gsmaster

Αν θυμάμαι καλά στο λύκειο το είχα κάνει, σε ένα κύκλωμα διαμορφωτή ΑΜ η είσοδος μπαίνει σε μετασχηματιστή ο οποίος έχει το ένα τύλιγμα στο συλλέκτη κανονικά και το δευτερεύον μπαίνει το σήμα audio.
Απλά ρίχνω τη ιδέα...

----------


## leosedf

Εγώ απ οτι θυμάμαι οι μετασχηματιστές χρησιμοποιούνται σε λυχνίες και σε παλιά κθκλώματα γενικώς. Η κάνω λάθος?

----------


## electron

Οι μ/σ υπάρχουν τόσο στα κυκλώματα με λυχνίες leosedf όσο και σε κυκλώματα σαν αυτά που ανάφερε ο gsmaster

----------


## cristos68

Ποσο κοστιζει το pic για το AM PLL προγραμματισμενο?
Στείλε mail.

----------


## electronic

Το J310 FET που μπορούμε να το βρούμε?????  :Question:   :Question:   :Question:

----------


## patentas

Ποσο κοστιζει το pic για το AM PLL προγραμματισμενο? 
Στείλε mail.

----------


## tzitzikas

http://www.geocities.com/raiu_harris.../xmitter1.html

τσεκαρετε αυτο τπ pll. το ειχα κατασκευασει προχειρα τελευτεα. αν καποιος μπορει ας απαντησει πως υπολογιζεται η συχνοτητα εξοδου.εχει ενα τυπο για την συχνοτητα εξοδου,η οποια ρυθμιζεται με dips.

----------


## tzitzikas

το κατασκευασα προχειρα με κρυσταλλο ομως 9,216 mhz (το διπλασιο απο αυτο του κυκλωματος)και πηρα έξοδο απο το 4060 προς το 4046 απο το ποδι 15 και οχι το 13(δοκιμασα ολα τα ποδια).μου δουλευει αψογα μεχρι τους 1350 ομως περιπου.κανει βηματα των 9 khz.μετα ομως δεν ανεβαινει αλλο επανω.θα ψαξω να βρω κρυσταλλο 4,608 αν και ειναι δυσκολο να βρεις.αν καποιος μπορει ας το δοκιμασει με κρυσταλλο 4,608.
τα υλικα πλην του κρυσταλλου ειναι παμφθηνα.
για τους 1314 khz οι συνδεσεις ηταν για τα ποδια 13,12,11,10,7,6,5,4
+--+---+.αντιστασεις των 10κ δε χρειαζονται ειναι για να μην βραχυκυκλωνει.
ετοιμαζω και πλακετα για το pll.οταν ειναι ετοιμη θα την ποσταρω.

----------


## tzitzikas

λοιπον εφτιαξα το pcb board για το pll am της σελιδας που σας εδωσα.
το zip περιεχει ολα τα κυκλωματα, την τοποθετηση των εξαρτηματων πανω στο board και το board σε 2 εκδοσεις μια για κρυσταλλο 4,608 mhz
και μια για 9,216 mhz.τον πρωτο δεν καταφερα να τον βρω ακομα.μου εμεινε ο 741 να ψαξω.ο δευτερος κυκλοφορει.το board ανοιγει με το προγραμμα Eagle.
αν καποιος εχει ιδεα για κανα σταδιο για να ενισχυσουμε το σημα απο το BS170 να το προτεινει.Εστω και με μια μικρη λυχνια.

ριξτε μια ματια και εδω.εχει πολλα πραματα.
http://www.geocities.com/raiu_harris...tech/tech.html

----------


## moutoulos

Ενα πολυ καλο PLL AM απο εδω http://www.pcs-electronics.com/en/pr...m_transmitters

----------


## tzitzikas

και πανακριβο συναμα  :Smile: . λοιπον τον κρυσταλλο 4,608 mhz τον βρηκα στον 741, και τις επομενες μερες θα κατασκευασω το pll με dip switces.αναμενατε σχολια.βρηκα και στη σελιδα που εδωσα παραπανω πομπους μεχρι 1 βαττ χωρις pll και ισως καταφερς να προσαρμοσω το σταδιο εξοδου τους στο fet ξοδου του pll.

----------


## tzitzikas

θα το ειχα ετοιμο σημερα αλλα εκανα χαζομαρα στην πλακετα.εβαλα στον θαλαμο εμφανισης αναποδα την διαφανεια  :Evil or Very Mad:  !!! το καταλαβα οταν ηδη ειχε η πλακετα αποχαλκωθει.οποτε αναμεινατε σχολια αυριο που θα ετοιμασω νεα πλακετα.  :Very Happy: 
μολις το κανω και δουλεψει θα ποσταρω και αντιστοιχεια συχνοτητων και dip swiches.

κανα σχεδιακι να αυξησουμε τα λιγα mwatt του pll με κανα τρανζιστορ για να βγαλει κανα βατακι εχει κανεις υποψιν??

----------


## gRooV

Ότι transistor (που λέει ο λόγος) να βάλουμε σε αυτή την συχνότητα θα κάνει ενίσχυση. Πρέπει να βρούμε κάτι καλό. Για πες μας πρώτα τι έγινε. Δούλεψε σωστά με τον κρύσταλλο; Το δοκίμασες έστω και σε μία ασυντόνιστη κεραία;

----------


## tzitzikas

Τελικα κατασκευασα σημερα το pll am.λειτουργει αψογα απο 522 (μαλλον και πιο πριν) μεχρι τους 
1377 KHz (με κρυσταλλο 4,608 mhz). δυστηχως μετα μετακινώντας τα dip swiches με την λογικη να ανεβει 1 βημα πιο πανω ,
δεν ανεβαινει αλλα παραμενει 1377.δε ξερω για πιο λογο. βασικα για ολοκληρωμενα δε βρηκα τα
CD4060BE & CD4046BE αλλα τα CD4060BC & CD4046BC.δεν ξερω αν αυτο παιζει ρολο.παντως μου δουλευει
αψογα και το βημα ειναι 9 KHz οπως στα ψηφιακα ραδια.
στο παρακατω zip περιεχεται η θεση των διακοπτων για καθε συχνοτητα απο 522 - 1377 KHz.
αν καποιος βρει ακριβως τα CD4060BE & CD4046BE και μπορει να το φτιαξει ας το κανει να μας πει.
το κοστος υλικων ειναι πολυ μικρο περι τα 3.5 euro.

*) φορτωνω μαζι και το pcb board ελαχιστα τροποποιημενο ωστε να χωρανε λιγο καλυτερα οι
αντιστασεις που συνδεονται στo dip swiches.

για κεραια ενα κομματι καλωδιο ειχα περι το 1μετρο, και οι δοκιμες εγιναν με ψηφιακο ραδιο.το pll τραβαει στα 12 βολτ καμια 20-25 mA που σημαινει οτι βγαζει δε βγαζει το fet 100 mW μιας και καιει και το υπολοιπο κυκλωμα ρευμα.

----------


## electronic

Φίλε tzitzikas   :Idea:  διαβάζωντας το manual το 4046BE παρατήρησα ότι με τάση VDD=15 Volt και αλλάζωντας τον πυκνωτή στα ποδαράκια 6-7 σε 50ρF , την αντίσταση 10ΚΩ στο ποδαράκι 11 κανε την αλλαγή σε 5ΚΩ  όπως επίσης και στο πόδι 12 βάλε ένα ποτενσιόμετρο 1ΜΩ ώς προς την γή, η συχνότητα του εσωτερικού VCO μπορεί να φτάσει μέχρι και τα 2,4ΜHz. Κάνε αυτές τις αλλαγές και πες μας αν δουλεύει άντε να το κάνουμε και εμείς..... Αναμένουμε....Εδώ Θεσσαλονίκη.  :Very Happy:   :Laughing:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :OK:   :P

----------


## tzitzikas

που να βρω τωρα ποντεσιομετρο 1 ΜΩ.θα βαλω καμια μεγαλη αντισταση.θα κανω τις αλλαγες που ειπες οτι βρω περιπου εδω απο αντιστασεις αλλιως αυριο θα παρω κανα τριμμερ 1 MΩ. για πες μου λιγο το ποντεσιομετρο θα δουλευει στο 1 MΩ ??? ποσο θελει για να ανεβουμε μεχρι το 1.7 , 1,8 ΜHz????

----------


## electronic

:frown:  Δεν αναφέρει μέσα στο manual την ακριβή τιμή της αντίστασης.   :Mad:   :P Θα προσπαθήσω να το κάνω και εγώ σήμερα και αν έχω αποτελεσματα θα το αναφέρω αυριο. :P  Η τιμή θεωριτικά είναι απειρο......Ψάξτο να το ψάξω και θα τα πούμε αύριο.......  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## sv9cvk

Επισης δοκιμασε παλι με 15volt VDD στα pin 6-7: 33p στο pin 11: 4κ7
στο pin13: 100k και στο pin 8: 10k στο 12 μπορεις να την παραλειψεις αλλα πριν κανε την δοκιμη με το 1ΜΩ ποτενσιομετρο αλλα και χωρις καμια συνδεση φυσιολογικα πρεπει θα δουλευει στα 1,8 .
Ο κρυσταλος που εχεις ειναι ενταξει γιατι στο pin 13 το 4060 κανει διαιρεση /512 ενω στο 15 εχει λογο /1024 για να σου δωσει την συχνοτητα 9khz οποτε αφου εχεις την διπλασια συχνοτητα κανοντας την διπλασια διαιρεση το αποτελεσμα ειναι το ιδιο αρα μην κανεις τον κοπο να αλαξεις κρυσταλο μπορεισ μαλιστα να βαλεις κρυσταλους με διαφορετικες συχνοτητες και αναλογα αλαζοντας τον λογο διαιρεσης του 4060 να εχεις διαφορα βηματα και φυσικα αλλη περιοχη καλυψης που εξαρταται απο το βημα (που ειναι και η συχνοτητα αναφορας)επι τον μεγιστο Ν+1 του 40103 που ειναι 256
Στην περιπτωση του βηματος των 9khz ειναι (255+1)*9=2304khz που ειναι και η μεγιστη συχνοτητα που μπορεις να παρεις με το 40103 αν θελει μεγαλυτερη πας σε αλλο ολοκληρωμενο η αλλο βημα.Γεια και καλη επιτυχια Χρηστος

----------


## tzitzikas

λοιπον φιλε electronic εισαι αρχηγος   :Idea:  που εψαξες το manual του 4046ΒΕ.Με 15 volt ανέβηκε ως 
τους 1500 KHz και βάζοντας παράλληλα με τον πυκνωτή 47p (ανάμεσα στο πόδια 6-7) εναν 2,7p
ώστε συνολικά να έχουμε περίπου 50p και μια ακόμα αντίσταση 10Κ ανάμεσα στο πόδι 11 και στην 
γη ώστε να έχουμε 5Κ ανέβηκε ώς τα 1611+ KHz. 1611 παει το ψηφιακο, φανταζομαι οτι θα ανεβαίνει κι 
άλλο. 

Πάρτε το παρακάτω zip με όλες τις αλλαγές και στο pcb board (το board ανοιγει με το προγραμμα Eagle)και στο κυκλωμα και στην τοποθέτηση 
υλικών και τις αντιστοιχίες dip swiches-συχνοτήτων (βαρεθηκα να γραφω 10011001)  :Shocked:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Mad:  .

περιμένω προτάσεις   :Idea:   :Idea:  για να ενισχύσουμε το σήμα εξόδου ώστε να βγει κανα βατάκι.
θέλω να οδηγλησω μια 6V6GT λυχνία.

ρίξτε μια ματιά σε αυτο το site για ενίσχυση:
http://www.geocities.com/raiu_harris...ts/blocks.html

----------


## electronic

:Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Χαίρομαι που βοήθησα λιγάκι.   :Idea:  Λοιπόν για να γίνει ποιο όμορφη η πλακέτα σαν κατασκευή μπορείς να βάλεις στην θέση των βραχυκυκλωμάτων αντιστάσεις 0 Ωhm που υπάρχουν στο εμπόριο.   :Idea:  Επίσης σου έστειλα PM. Διάβασε το και στείλε μου απάντηση…Περιμένω.   :Wink:   :Wink:  Άντε τώρα να βρούμε κανένα καλό LINEAR να ενισχύσουμε λιγάκι το σήμα. Ας πούμε μέχρι  500…..WATT. Καλά δεν θα ήτανε??????  :Question:   :Question:   :OK:   :Laughing:

----------


## tzitzikas

χεχ, και με βραχυχυκλώματα καλη ειναι. βασικα electronic θελω να αντικαταστησω με το pll μια μικρη λυχνια EF89 που παιζει τωρα για ταλαντωση στον 1431 ΑΜ (θεσσαλονικη). αυτη οδηγει μια 6V6GT,μετα υπαρχει μια 807 και τελος μια 4-400Α.(αυτη τη στιγμη παιζει μια 4-250Α λογω του οτι η 4-400Α καμμενη).περιμενω προτασεις.

thanks sv9cvk για τις πληροφορίες. μπορείς να μου δώσεις ολες τις διαιρέσεις του 4060 σε αντιστοιχελια με τα ποδια του? ετσι απο περιεργεια.

----------


## tzitzikas

!!! ριξτε μια ματια στο σχέδιο του linear του pll :
http://www.geocities.com/raiu_harris...tech/tech.html  (σχέδιο 3ο κατα σειρα). Στην αρχη έχει ένα FET VN10KM το οποιο και αντικατεστησα με ενα BS170 μιας και το πρωτο δεν υπαρχει.(το BS170 ειναι το ισοδυναμο του)
Μετα έχει ενα 2SK135 το οποίο δεν κυκλοφορεί αλλα βρήκα σε αυτη την σελίδα http://users.otenet.gr/~athsam/power...er_12w_fet.htm
στο κάτω μερος αυτός το έχει αντικαταστήσει με το 2SK1530.
Απο οτι βλεπω στο σχέδιο η εκροή του (D) τροφοδοτείται με 36 volt μέσω ενος 2Ν3055εκροή του (D). Φανταζομαι οτι μπορει να τροφοδοτηθει και απευθειας.
Γενικως να ψάξουμε να βάλουμε ένα FET και οχι τρανζιστορ μιας και τα πρωτα έχουν μεγαλυτερη ενισχυση. Περιμενω σχολια.

επισης σε αυτη την σελιδα http://www.google.com.gr/search?q=ca...K135+fet&hl=el βρηκα οτι ειναι ισοδυναμο με το 2SK1058.

!!! ριξτε μια ματια και σε αυτο πιστευω ειναι καλη περιπτωση βγαζει 1.2 watts
http://www.geocities.com/raiu_harris...ts/finals.html

----------


## tzitzikas

παρτε το board για οσους δεν εχουν το Eagle. δεν ειναι σε φυσικο μεγεθος αλλα λεω τις διαστασεις.

----------


## sv9cvk

Το 4060 εχει στα
pin 7 λογο /16
pin5          /32
pin4          /64
pin6          /128
pin14        /256
pin13        /512
pin15        /1024
pin1          /4096
pin2          /8192
pin3          /16384
Χρηστος

----------


## tzitzikas

φορτώνω το pcb board της κατασκευής σε φυσικό μεγεθος κατευθείαν  εκτυπώσιμο απο αρχειο word. Νομίζω οτι ειναι καλύτερο απο τα bmp.
(οχι βεβαια και απο την εκτυπωση απο το Eagle).

----------


## tzitzikas

το 1ο σχεδιο του http://www.geocities.com/raiu_harris...ts/finals.html το δοκιμασα αλλα παπαλα.ουτε 5 ma δε τραβαγε το τρανζιστορ. καμια αλλη ιδεα κανεις?????????

----------


## 234

Για κοίταξε και εδώ :
http://members.home.nl/radiomornings...hemas/tx15.gif
http://members.home.nl/radiomornings...s/Poweramp.gif
http://members.home.nl/radiomorningstar/schemas/Tx.gif
http://members.home.nl/radiomornings...mas/60watt.gif

----------


## tzitzikas

λοιπον εκανα συνδυασμο κυκλωματων και κατασκευασα το παρακατω Linear που μου δουλευει αρκετα καλα. Η πρωτη βαθμίδα  (BC547B)  απορροφά 60 mA
και η τελικη (2η με το 2SC1969) 70 mA. Ετσι υποθέτω οτι βγάζει περρίπου 0.5 Watt.(ισως και παραπάνω). Με το linear αυτο το σήμα μου είχε αρκετό πλάτος στο ράδιο. Ελπίζω να οδηγεί την 6V6GT.οποιος γνωρίζει αν με 0.5 Watt την οδηγώ να μου πεί.
*** ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ SOS : *Επίσης προτείνω σε όσους κατασκευάσουν το PLL ανάμεσα στο PIN 13 του 4046ΒΕ και την γη να συνδέσουν μια αντίσταση 100 ΚΩ.(εγω την κόλλησα στο κάτω μερος της πλακέτας). Καθαρίζει το σήμα αρκετά.(πριν είχε ένα μικρό σφύριγμα).
(gsmaster γράφτο στα κυκλώματα ως σημείωση).*

----------


## gRooV

Σχετικά με την εισαγωγή του ήχου κάνατε τίποτα? Θα φτιάξουμε τα κυκλώματα τις συγκεκριμένης σελίδας?
Έχω πάρει ήδη τα υλικά και  θα το φτιάξω μέσα σε 2-3 μέρες.

----------


## tzitzikas

λογικά η διαμόρφωση θα γίνει ανάμεσα στον συλλέκτη της τελικής βαθμίδας και την τροφοδοσία με 
ένα διαμορφωτη 5-8ΚΩ/4-8 Ω (μουσικά). Στα μεσαία η διαμόρφωση απο ότι ξέρω γίνεται στην
τελική βαθμίδα Ωστε να έχουμε διαμόρφση ΑΜ (να μεταβάλλεται το πλάτος του σήματος εξόδου ανάλογα με 
την μουσική). Η διαμόρφωση γίνεται με ενισχυτή ισχύος περίπου 60% της ισχύος εξόδου του πομπού.

*** Βασικά σκέφτομαι το εξής. Στο παραπάνω σχέδιο Linear που φορτωσα, να παρεμβάλλουμε ένα 
τρανζίστορ το οποίο να βγάζει περίπου 0.5-1.5 watt ωστε απο το 2SC1969 να πάρουμε καμια 
10-15 watt. Το 2SC1969 είναι ισχύος 10-20 watt απο ότι είδα. Με είσοδο μόνο τα mwatt του
BC547Β χαραμίζεται.Τζαπα τα 4 ευρω που το πλήρωσα. Περιμένω ιδέες (τύπο τρανζίστορ) για
να ενισχύσουμε το BC547Β και να οδηγήσουμε το 2SC1969. Θα ψάξω και εγω.
Ισως το τμήμα με το BD139 του παρακάτω σχεδίου ειναι μια καλή ιδέα. θα το δοκιμάσω μαλλον.
http://members.home.nl/radiomornings...hemas/tx15.gif

----------


## Antonisjr

Φίλε tzitzika αφού το σχεδιάκι γράφει ότι ο ταλαντωτής είναι 15 watt, τότε ποιος ο λόγος να χρησιμοποιήσεις linear 0.5 watt;
Αν είπα βλακεία sorry!!!!
Επίσης δεν έχω καταλάβει που ακριβός μπαίνει το ακουστικό σήμα;

----------


## tzitzikas

ο ταλαντωντης δεν ειναι 15 βατ.κατασκευασει (αυτο που βγαζει τα 15 βατ) γιατι δεν κυκλοφορει πλεον το συγκεκριμενο fet του τελικου σταδιου.το pll απο μονο του βγαζει μερικα mwatt. για αυτο παιδευομαι να φτιαξω σχεδιο που να μου βγαζει εστω και 1 βατ να οδηγησω μια μικρη λυχνια.

----------


## gRooV

Το έφτιαξα και εγώ και παίζει μία χαρά και πάνω από τους 1611ΚΗz. Σειρά έχει τώρα μία μικρή ενίσχυση. Κάτι ακόμα... η αντίσταση που υποτίθεται θα μου έβγαζε το σφύριγμα δεν μου πρόσφερε κάτι. Δεν ξέρω γιατί! Tzitzika αν θεωρήσουμε το BS170 ως τελική βαθμίδα μπορείς να δώσεις με ένα σχέδιο ένα παράδειγμα την προσαρμογή του ήχου;

----------


## electronic

Αν θέλουμε να διαμορρφώσουμε την έξοδο του πομπού με τελική βαθμίδα το FET αυτό τότε στην τροφοδοσία του μπορούμε απλά να παρεμβάλουμε έναν μετασχηματιστή-διαμορφωτή με προτεύων 1000 ως και 5000 Ohm και δευτερεύων 8 Ohm. Για το Fet αυτό με ένα μικρό κασετόφωνο μπορούμε άνετα να το διαμορφώσουμε 100%. Μπορείτε να δείτε το κύκλωμα.  Αν χρειαστεί να ενισχύσουμε την RF και με άλλες βαθμίδες τότε θα πρέπει να διαμορφώσουμε την τελευταία. Αυτό γιατι μαζί με την μουσική θα ενισχυθεί και μπόλικος θόρυβος με αποτέλεσμα να μην έχουμε σωστή διαμόρφωση στην λήψη που κάνουμε στο ραδιόφωνο.

----------


## tzitzikas

εμενα χωρις την αντισταση ειχε ενα μικρο σφυριγμα.με την αντισταση 100Κ
αναμεσα στο πιν 13 και στην γη το σημα καθαρισε τελεια. για ενισχυση φτιαξε αυτο που φορτωσα.θα σου βγαλει κανα 0.5 βατ.ειναι μια χαρα για να οδηγησεις μια μικρη λυχνια. για ηχο χρειαζεσαι ενα μικρο διαμορφωτη οπως ειπα και το τυλιγμα των 5-8Κ θα το παρακαμψεις στην εκροη του fet.,

!!! παρτε σε pdf τα boards του pll για τελεια εκτυπωση για οσους δεν εχουν το eagle.(με τις τελικες αλλαγες).ολα τα pdf θα τα φορτωσει ο gsmaster στα κυκλωματα.

----------


## tzitzikas

Δοκίμασα το pll σε συχνομετρο και δουλεψε αψογα.δεν εφευγε ουτε 0.01 khz.μετακινωντας το 
μεταβλητο πυκνωτη που εχει το pll εφερα την συχνοτητα ακριβως 1431.00 Κhz και οσες φορες
και αν ανοιγα τροφοδοσια παρεμενε καρφωμενο.(ολες οι δοκιμες εγιναν με το linear που φορτωσα
πιο πανω).
Εχω ομως το εξης προβλημα: συνδεσα την εξοδο του pll στο linear που εχω φορτωσει πιο πανω και 
την εξοδο του linear στο οδηγο πλεγμα μιας 6V6GT λυχνιας που με την σειρα της οδηγει μια
807.μολις ανοιγα τους διακοπτες τροφοδοσιας των λυχνιων το συχνομετρο (το οποιο ειναι συνδεδεμενο
στο οδηγο της 807 εδειχνε ασχετη συχνοτητα (1439 khz).και μολις ανοιγα και τους διακοπτες της
807 εδειχνε πανω απο 2000. ΤΙ ΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ? 
Μηπως επηρεάζεται το pll επειδη δεν το ειχα θωρακισμενο αλλα χυμα?
Μηπως το σημα οδηγησης του  linear ηταν μικρο για την 6V6GT??
Περιμένω αποψεις.

----------


## tzitzikas

κανεις να απαντησει στην πιο πανω ερωτηση????

----------


## electronic

Προσπαθώντας να κάνω ένα Linear για το PLL που αγόρασα από το www.rfsource.gr διαπίστωσα ότι καθώς έκανα την σύνδεση μεταξύ των δυο βαθμίδων η συχνότητα στην έξοδο της τελευταίας άλλαζε ή ήταν η διπλάσια. Αυτά μετρημένα με συχνόμετρο. Αλλάζωντας το RF πυνίο και τους πυκνωτές εισόδου και εξόδου της τελευταίας βαθμίδας η συχνότητα τελικά ήταν ίδια με αυτή του PLL. Έφαγα πολλές ώρες πάνω από τον παλμογράφο και το συχνόμετρο αλλάζωντας τις σπείρες του RF πυνίου και των πυκνωτών εισόδου και εξόδου  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   έτσι ώστε να πάρω την μεγαλίτερη ένδειξη στην γέφυρα. και αυτό πάντα με την κεραία συνδεμένη μετά την γέφυρα. Κεραία περίπου 85 μέτρα..... Κάνε αλλαγές στους πυκνωτές εισόδου της λάμπας... Επίσης πως κάνεις σύνδεση το PLL με την λάμπα.... Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι είναι από τα νήματα της και όχι από το οδηγό πλέγμα. Δες το και πες μας τι έγινε  :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:  Αναμέν..ω.....ουμε...  :Shocked:

----------


## tzitzikas

λοιπον την συνδεση την κανω ως εξης.την εξοδο του pll  (ενισχυμενη με το linear που εχω φορτωσει πιο πανω) την οποια την παιρνουμε απο ενα πυκνωτη 100 nf την συνδεω μεσω RG 58 (περιπου μισο μετρο) στο οδηγο της 6V6GT (το οποιο και πολωνεται με 22Κ αντισταση για αρνητικη ταση).το δειγμα για το συχνομετρο το λαμβανω μετα τον πυκνωτη ανοδου της 6V6GT οπως φαινεται και στο παρακατω διαγραμμα του πομπου μας.Φυσικα η λαμπα EF 89 που κανει ταλαντωση ειναι βγαλμενη.
η σθνδεση που κανω φαινεται στο 2ο σχημα.
αυτα που σκεφτομαι ως προβλημα ειναι τα εξης. 
1) μηπως θελει καλη θωρακιση το pll.
2) μηπως ειναι μεγαλος ο πυκνωτης 100 nf στην εξοδο του.
3) μηπως η 6V6GT θελει παραπανω οδηγηση. (ποσα βατ θελει και ποσα βγαζει???)
μια ιδεα αλλη ειναι να οδηγησω την EF 89.
Περιμενω αποψεις.

----------


## stendor

χαιρετώ την ωραία Θεσσαλονικη. Απο το datasheet του 4046β βλέπω οτι έχει όριο τους 1,4μεγα. Υπάρχουν 2 τύποι για τον υπολογισμό της ελάχιστης και μέγιστης συχνότητας: ελάχιστη συχνότητα= 1/ ( R12ποδαράκι(C6,7ποδ.+32pf)) , μέγιστη συχνότητα= (1/ (R11ποδ.(C6,7ποδ.+32pf)))+ελάχιστη συχνότητα). Ψάχνω τον 4,608 στην Αθήνα και δεν τον βρίσκω.
Καλή δύναμη σε όλους.

----------


## electronic

Ο 4,608 υπάρχει στον 741 στην   :Idea:  Θεσσαλονίκη. Το 4046 μπορεί να δουλέψει μέχρι και 2,1Mhz σωστά.  :Laughing:  . Όπως και η χαμηλότερη συχνότητα σύνθεσης είναι περίπου στα 60Κhz.  :Very Happy:   Στο λέω γιατί το έχω δουλέψει για όλες τις συχνότητες.

----------


## 234

Για δοκίμασε να το προσαρμόσεις όπως εδώ : http://members.home.nl/radiomornings...emas/25wtx.gif

----------


## tzitzikas

απο οτι βλεπω κανει επαγωγικη συζευξη με το Τ1.2χ10 turns φανταζομαι 10 απο την μια πλευρα (ενοω στο μισο ημικυκλιο) και 10 απο την αλλη ε???
απο οτι βλεπω εχει και μκρο πυκνωτη μολις 220 pf.βεβαια ειναι για 6.2 MHz
και οχι για 1.5.

----------


## gRooV

> Ψάχνω τον 4,608 στην Αθήνα και δεν τον βρίσκω.
> Καλή δύναμη σε όλους.



Βρήκα τον κρύσταλλο στους 9,216 MHz στον Σιδέρη στην Αγ.Κωνσταντίνου.

----------


## stendor

ευχαριστώ groov, θα προσπαθήσω. αλλιώς μου φαίνεται οτι θα τα παραγείλω στον 741 να μου τα στείλει.

----------


## ansuz

Επειδή δεν μπορώ να βρώ κανέναν από τους κρυστάλλους, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν αλλάζοντας λίγο το κύκλωμα μπορώ να βάλω ένα LC, ούτως ώστε να ταλαντώνει σε μία συχνότητα αντίστοιχη του κρυστάλλου.

----------

